
The Curse of Playing the Wicked Witch of the West - prismatic
https://narratively.com/the-curse-of-playing-the-wicked-witch-of-the-west/
======
jmclnx
only 12 minutes ? Seemed like she had a lot more screen time in that film.

~~~
loganfrederick
Anthony Hopkins’s Hannibal Lecter was only in 16 minutes of Silence of the
Lambs. The ratio of impact-per-screen-time is a great metric for measuring the
value of a role (due to either the writing or the performance).

------
WalterBright
Margaret Hamilton also wrote the guidance computer software for Apollo 11.

~~~
mirimir
Different women, though.

~~~
moomin
Amazingly, Hedy Lamarr the superstar actress and Hedy Lamarr the technologist
were the same person.

